# Tivoweb themes for the iPhone



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Here's a module to make tivoweb work better with the iPhone & iTouch
- less zooming and scrolling
- reduces the top menu bar & makes it size better

Just copy it into your tivoweb modules directory, 
and then restart tivoweb:

Screenshots:







.







.







.








Original tivoweb .......... with iPhone module......

[changes]

Now autodetects when you are using an iphone, so no need for installing extra theme
...and now also autodetects the ipod touch... which reports differently
Input boxes also zoomed now.

added another version which is better for iphone when in landscape mode

files:
html-mini.itcl - normal, readable in portrait and landscape


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Much easier to use on the iPhone BUT QUITE LARGE on the PC 
Detecting the browser and applying the CSS to suit would be cool but I have no idea how much effort that would be (suspect quite a bit).

Thanks miker - I think I'll be sticking with it!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Good idea ! 

I've changed it now so all that is required is the tivoweb module

This will auto-detect your iphone and resize accordingly.
The themes are no longer required.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Is there any chance of making it Touch HD friendly? Pretty please...

I'll try and provide whatever info you need...


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Does the Touch HD zoom out too much like the first screenshot?

You could try using the iphone theme included in the download above, if that works I'll add in auto-detection if you tell me the user string;

visit http://www.useragentstring.com/ on your touch-HD to get that.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Had a bit of a spanner moment with replacing yesterdays installation.
Decided (for once) to clean up what I'd copied yesterday and start again.
Very nice, full size on the PC and iPhone size on that handset - loverly thank you very much!


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Hmmm... now I've actually had a play it may zoom a little too far for use on the Touch HD.

Here's the theme I usually have (Redbook) on my HD at normal and zoom levels (you have to zoom in to click something on the HD unless you've tweaked a setting).

















And here's the iPhone theme at normal and zoomed to click.

















According to www.useragentstring.com the user string is HTC_Touch_HD_T8282 Opera/9.50 (Windows NT 5.1; U; en)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Try this attached theme

basically I've just added/ altered the line:

table, td, th, caption {
border: 0px;
border-spacing: 0px;
empty-cells: show;
*font-size: 1.2em;*
}

You can try adjusting that font-size between *1.0em* (normal) and *1.5em* (iphone)


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks, I'll have a play around with that tomorrow :up:


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been using this on my iphone quite a bit,
and have found it doesn't fit too much information on screen.

So I've added a modifed version which fits more text on screen, ok in landscape, a little too small in portrait:

html-mini2.itcl in the first post:


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

Any suggestions as why this does not want to run under TiVoWebPlus?

TiVo shows the following error when the files are moved into the appropriate directories

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_search '/' ''
can't read "TT_HTTPD::STYLE": no such variable
while executing
"if {$theme == $TT_HTTPD::STYLE} {
set type stylesheet
} else {
set type "alternate stylesheet"
}"
(procedure "html_start" line 15)
invoked from within
"html_start "Search""
(procedure "::action_search" line 31)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Once removed TWP is back to normal.


----------

